# Any B14 Rides in NJ?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Was just wondering if there are any other b14s around me im in Old Bridge, NJ.....


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good question, Stealth. I live only a half hour from Old Bridge.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool, I drive all around, like East Brunswick , Edison, North Brunswick, Freehold.. You can find me everywhere hehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

my summer house is in West Wildwood, NJ. is that far from you guys? my year-round home is in PA.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

We should all hook up guys. I live in Manalapan, but am always in EB as well, maybe we could meet somewhere. Tom, im sure i might have seens you at one point, im constantly in west wildwood, maybe you've seen my vomit stains?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

donovans reef?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea we should hook up.. we should meet with our hooked up rides. 
I posted few of my pics on this site check it out.
Click here to see the pics


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cool.
I wish I could say mine was a hooked-up ride, but my little Sentra is 100% stock. But no less fun to drive!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe, well its not too late to start hooking it up


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

[redacted] nise ride, how much did you drop the front? I used sprint springs 2" drop but yours looks lower so im guessing coilovers 3" or 4" drop?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL
If I had the money, I would.... maybe after it's paid off and I have a little bit of extra cash. I'm surprised I haven't seen your car around. I'm in Old Bridge from time to time. My best friend lives there.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

You can't realy miss my car I mean its got a white racing stripe and a huge fuc*** wing on the back hehe. I bounce from town to town.. as a matter of fact i was in East Brunswick few days ago and got pulled over for tinted windows


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

those are the tein basics. its about a 2" drop, but my 17 inchers fill the gap a little better. thanks for the compliment, i like your b14 too. the stealth look is definitely the best look. power to the black b14's!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hell yea!


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I live in Jackson and work in Marlboro. I drive a black 200SX SE-R with the number 6812 on the rear quarter window. I don't frequent this forum very much but from time to time I check in.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Is that a G20 grille I see on your car, irontom?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, its an infiniti style grille. i get asked that a lot -- you like?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I do, whats it that nisknacks one or did you get it from Liuspeed?
I live in Manalapan, which is right by marlboro, but im in EB all the time as well. We should set up a meet one day, or maybe even like a car club, meet up everyonce in a while and hang out, or help each other install something. Not a bad idea...

Anyway, if any of you guys are interested, shout me a holla,my aim is bentley86rb


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Im still working on my grill


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

The meshed grill is done :0. Ill post pics soon


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cool, cool.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm in South Jersey, looking for other b13/14/15 owners in my area. I usually hang out in the Islin/Edison/Woodbridge area one weekend every month, maybe you guys from the area may have spotted my car frequently at Menlo Park.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

i own a B13 SE-R, and i live in toms river, but currently my car is taken apart waiting for a clutch disc, so i drive my moms 98 Sentra GXE on the weekends........


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nissan MEET anyone??????


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

whats up guys i have a 97 gxe and live in the toms river area


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

If anyone has any suggestions on when and where, I'm game.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey im in, I can prob get B14 stealth to join as I saw him already. We could meet up somewhere around the Freehold Mall area, or any mall or notable place. Let me know what you guys want to do, it would also be cool to have a little car club as well. Let me know,
roman


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Freehold Mall area sounds ok to me. That's only about a half hour wtih traffic from me. Anyone else?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea im in .. just pick a date and ill have to work my work schedule around it.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Hey im game... i just have to worn u that my car looks like ass... sounds and drives like ass too... no money to spend on it. But im still down to meet up though as long as u dont mind bein embarrassed?!!?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hehe , If your car looks the way you say it looks it would make a create commercial for sentra... before and after :0


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

No shame in having a beat-up car. My 96 GXE has definitely seen better days. But hey, it still passes inspection!


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm running my friend's EX tomorrow night, in Paramus, after 10pm, because I have night class, any participants?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I would, but it's a tad late. I say we take a saturday one day, meet up in like the parking lot of the Freehold mall maybe chat or help each other install stuff etc. etc. etc. There's some cool stores around here as well that i could show you as im familiar with the area. AND, we can go on an ALL SENTRA cruise. Really beats the hell out of bikers eh? Pretty much any saturday is good, as long as its not too early, i've got hangovers to get over. 

I'll just call out a date and we'll see what we can do with it,hmmm, how about

Sept 27 @ like 3:00 PM at Freehold? 

If ya guys wanna chat some more about this, shout me a holla at Bentley86rb (AIM)


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

The 27th sounds good to me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey guys to those that wanted to see how my new meshed grill looks like here are the pics .. follow da link
http://sentra.servepics.com/grill_mod/stock2mesh.htm


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll have to check my work schedule about the 27th, I think i have work but ill try to work something out. Ill keep you guys posted


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Saturdays are kinda ruff for me because i work at my shop on saturdays.... Ill ihave to figure something out or meet up later with u guys


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Its fine, I just threw a date out. Anytime next weekend (26-28th) is a good time for me. Other then that ill have to check


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I took off on 27th.. Saturday.
3PM is kinda early i think , we should meet later around maybe 7pm or so.. what does everyone think?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Awesome, so i guess two of us are in so far. 7 might be KIND of late as it gets dark around then. Maybe around 4 or 5 would be better. If anyone else can show up, just sign here, and ill have more details available once it gets closer (maybe by like wednesday or something) but for now lets get in as many people as possible. Can't wait!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea 4-5 sounds good too


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Lol Ok great, the two people that met each other will see each other again. Cmon guys, other people want to come as well right?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

i wouldnt mind going, but i need to have my car together first, all im waiting for is a clutch disc and i have to get a motor mount pressed, but if everything goes well and i dont have any other problem (which knowing my luck i will) ill be up for a meet but if i cant get the car together then i wont be able to make it........ i guess ill have to see how everything goes


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well we can always move it down a weekend if some of you guys cant make plans so quick


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea i guess if nobody shows up then we can get together sometime next month as well. Right now my car looks like shit but i would still meet hehe :0


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

yeah me too, i just added some new cloth interiors instead of those gross stock ones (the cloth on the door)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hehe, remember the vinyl trim inside around the vents and stuff, i took them off cause they looked nice from far away but from close up they looked like shit


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm in..... if you already didn't know. LOL


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool, the more, the better. I'll try to clean my car hehe, i removed the racing stripe cause too many people wanted to race me, but now i gotta wax it and clean it cause you can see the difference in color between where the stripe used to be and the whole car. I have like a week, ill try to get myself together and clean that shit


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Sorry couldnt make it guys... im all booked up wit wqeddings and baptisms and birthdays, seems like everyone has something to do. Let me know for the next time around and ill try to get it in. Hey anyone mind if a 240 rides along or do u want to keep it sentras? If u choose just sentras i wont have no hard feelings!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Personally, i dont mind


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Would anyone be interested in a the Gtr style body kit? I could get great deals on some stuff?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Type SKY ? Like R33 Omega kit?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah id definetely want in on it as well.

Also, 240's can come along, no prob. BTW, beatup, what do you do that your so booked with this stuff, are you a priest or something?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

beatup97sentra said:


> *Would anyone be interested in a the Gtr style body kit? I could get great deals on some stuff? *


Is that the Stillen GTR kit that you're talking about or the R33 omega?


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

the stillen kit... i have a part time shop that me and my father in law run.... we do custom work on cars like body kits shave handles and stuff like that. No i do not malest boys.... j/k. I have lots of work so i have to schedule stuff ahead of time. the kit i was talking about is the stillen kit.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

sorry for answering the same question twice


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

its cool beatup97sentra,
Is STILLEN FASCIA NISSAN 200SX/SENTRA 95-99 the same as the GTR? I think it is but not sure :0

I've been looking around for a kit but most of them are very expaneive and made of fiberglass (which i dont really like). Stillen kit sells on stillen's website for like $350 i think +S/H and the bumper is made of urethane (which i like). How much would it be if i wanted to get the whole kit from you for my 95 sentra ?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Aargh, I hate to be a traitor*

Guys i know i've been trying to set this up, but i DEFINETELY can't make it this weekend because of the jewish holiday  SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmm, which one is it, anyway? Rosh Hashannah (sp?) or Yom Kippur (I always forget which comes first)? I always forget that these two always fall in September, though I thought they always fell on a weekday.

Anyway, sorry to hear that you can't make it.... Does everybody else still plan on showing on Saturday?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Rosh Hashannah (SP as well) I tried to get around it, but i feel bad, i havent seen my grandparents in like 2 months and i need to go over there...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

that sucks.. i guess there is only gonna be like 2 cars there then..


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

If we are doing this today, then what time? It's noon right now. I'll be checking the board every so often, so if anyone else still wants this to happen today just put a post up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea what time its about 3pm ..just got home


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

who is coming? I have a feeling its only gonna be me and Beltane70


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, it does look like us two..... since it's about 3 now, what time do you want to meet up?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Im not sure .. im waiting for my friend to call me cause i have to go to a junk yard but the cingular service is all fucked up .. and i can't get in touch with my people, the yard closes at 5


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ah, not a problem. Freehold Mall diesn't close for quite a while, so anytime is fine with me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, i guess with no phones working i have to to stuff the old fashion way, go to people's houses :0. Ill post a msg here when im home and if you still wanna meet then we'll meet


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

OK


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

hey when are u guys planning on meeting?????


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

t's still up in the air, beatup. B14 had some things to do. Just keep checking this board to see when. Sometime later this evenng, hopefully.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

k cause im not busy for tonight so we can chill


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so whats going on guys?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

waiting, lol

even though it's almost 9, still want a get-together?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how many people wanna go?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm still up for it. I saw beatup97 on earlier and he was still up for it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Its raining outside ... sucks .. pretty hard too


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

How about a meet on Monday October 6th, not this monday but the next one. Im off on monday but got school till like 4pm.. so anytime after that, plus maybe more people could join us :0


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Considering the time and the weather now, we might as well try again at a later time. I have nothing planned for tomorrow, so if you guys want to meet then, I'm fine with that.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I wont' be able to make it got work till late, plus my car isn't in that great of a shape . Ill be installing new subwoofers and new amp in a little bit


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ah, well, we tried.

Guess we'll see when the others want to try again.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea, its not really a real meet when only 2 people show up :0


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Holla

i'm up in North Jersey, down the street from Willy P. (William Paterson U.)


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

well i would have liked to have met up with you, but ive had some minor set backs with my car, it could be finished by next weekend if i can get everything else together..... ill let you know if im able to meet with you guys


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

whats going on himbo


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea i know what you mean RedSER93, im redoing my system now and its a pain in the a** . Been messing around with it for over 8 hours now and now that i got almost every wire done .. the main power wire that goes to the amp doesn't have power and i can't find where the shop that installed my old system put the fuse


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

If ya want to, when we meet up we can help you out B14. Anyway, sorry couldnt make it this weekend, i feel like an ass, but as it turns out it rained anyway. We need to plan for something like a month away so we can get all our shizznit together and also make plans to take off from work etc. Making it on a monday would prolly be a bad idea; a lot of people have work, and more have school. What do you guys think about:

Saturday, October 25 ?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Fine for me. I practically never work on Saturdays. Though if anyone else wantd to meet up earlier, that's ok, for me, too. The only Saturdays not good for me is the second Saturday of the month.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Well i found the fuse, the amp is working and as well as the crossover but there is still something wrong.. probobly the wires.. polarity or something, im gonna have somebody take a look at it. And by the way Saturday, October 25 sounds good, i could take off from work, i only have school till like 4pm


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Very good. Also, what do you guys think of meeting up and driving down to SI, for that tri-state meet?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

SI?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

staten island


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah.. too far


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah probably is, what about going to E-Town raceway this saturday for fall nationals? They have a bass competition and bikini contest, already well worth the $25 fee, but there are some SICK cats down there? Wanna meet up there?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

As usual, not enough time. My car is dirty like hell not only outside but inside as well, my new system is in but .. nothing is connected yet, shit load of wires cause i went through like 2 different amps, 2 caps and a crossover. I installed all of that but then my friend told me that one of the chips on the xover was f*cked up so i had to rewire everything.. and now im gonna install new power wire, new remote wire, RCAs and mount everything in place. I hope to get it done tonight but there are always complications :0


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Im down for whatever u guys want to do i just need a little notice. I would go to staten island for the meet..... i could probably bring some others aswell.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

unfortunately i cant make it to e-town this weekend, my car is finally back together...... but i have a dead battery, among other little things and im not sure how the car drives, owell ill see how things turn out and let you know if im able to meet up with you anytime in the near future


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey RedSER93 you sound like me :0


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

well i went out and bought a battery tonight...... and it still wont start, i am soo fed up with how many problems i have ran into while working on the car, im just taking it to a shop and letting them figure out whats wrong with it.....


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

hey RED what have u been doin to the car to make it not start? Maybe i could help or something. Im in toms river myself. I live off of coolidge. Let me know.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

i had 2 busted axles, and a slipping clutch. over a period of 2 months i my car has been apart. i had my flywheel resurfaced, i installed es torque mount (dog bone) and es trans mount along with the es shifter bushing, i replaced the clutch and pressure plate, replaced both axles, did an oil change (which the car basically had no oil in it for two weeks due to leaky oil pan drain plug, i needed a washer but after trying to use another washer and it not working i just put the bolt in with no washer) and bought a new battery. finally when i get my car all together after many many problems(ACT sent me a defective clutch disc, which i only found out after 2 weeks of struggling to get the trans back on, axles wouldnt come out, i had to have some sort of support welded onto the release lever, wait for the machinist to resurface the flywheel and press the dog bone insert and struggled to get everything back together) my car wouldnt start, it goes to turn over but it wont turn over, starter clicks and sounds like it works, but grinds/squeels after a little bit, could be a bad alternator, all of the connectors are connected and vacuum lines are connected (car has about 140,000 miles on original alternator and starter), but im not 100% sure on what it really is.... i think im just going to let the shop take it and run tests to see whats wrong and have them make certain its something before i start replacing parts that may not be the cause 

sorry for the long post


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Try to spray choke fluid into the intake .. My car wouldn't start like last winter.. it would turn over but wouldn't start after i changed the sparkplugs (which were getting flooded with gas) i sprayed the choke fluid into the intake manifold and after about 5 minutes of me spraying and my friend trying to start it finally it did. This thing happens to me ever 2 years


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

looks like a nice day for a meet


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

good news.... the car finally started today, i have no clue what was wrong, maybe it was just from sitting too long, i really have no idea as to why it wouldnt start, im just glad i can finally drive my car, although i still have a few things that need to be fixed but for now the car starts, idles, drives and for now thats all i care about


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

good shit bro.... now u can spank some honda ass on 37 :cheers:


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah i cant wait, i just need to get break-in miles on this clutch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice RedSER93 , then i guess you'll make it to the next meet :thumbup:


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sorry beatup, i just noticed the private message you sent me last weekend.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> *Sorry beatup, i just noticed the private message you sent me last weekend. *


Nice delay Beltane70 :0


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmmm, when can we all have a get together?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

How does the End of this month sound?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

You want to time it with your period ;D

Yeah sure, any day is good for me if it's after 3 on weekdays or on the weekends anytime but preferably saturday


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice one :0, yea Saturday sounds good


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea, im pretty sure some people won't be able to make it as always ...maybe we should plan a meet a year from now and who ever can't make it ... kick their asses and set their cars on fire :0


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL

I still think, the 25th of this month is a pretty good date for me.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

Where are u all meeting i am located in southern mj right outside of philly. My friends and i are starting a car club and it would be cool to see some other rides for a change. Let me know whats up, and keep me posted. (look in my profile for my email if u want to)


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Where in southern jersey (what town) Also, the 25th is great, even if there are only 3 cars, it's still fun. So the date is set i guess the 25th at the Freehold Mall. Sign here if you can make it out, 
Thanks!


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

the 25th is a bit far away for me to be making plans, but as long as my car is still running i dont see why i couldnt make it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea 25th sounds good


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wurm21 said:


> *Where are u all meeting i am located in southern mj right outside of philly. My friends and i are starting a car club and it would be cool to see some other rides for a change. Let me know whats up, and keep me posted. (look in my profile for my email if u want to) *


Im located in Old Bridge, we probobly gonna meet in Freehold at the Freehold Mall parking lot on Rt.9


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

K CAR SIGHTING FOR ME! At the freehold Mall parking lot, i saw a really nice 98 Sentra, halos, nice exhaust, after market custom interior, and basically everything but the kit. Was this anyone on here? I also left a note on their hood


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe .. next time keep a digital camera in the glove box :0


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

sorry guys but the 25th might be out for me, i might have to work and its my friends birthday:balls:


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

hey does anyone know about the level 10 systems... like there torque converters or shifttronic system


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

beatup97sentra said:


> *sorry guys but the 25th might be out for me, i might have to work and its my friends birthday *


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

A B14 meet in Jersey....count me in.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice, car looks PHAT Alley, i look forward to conversing


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice ride.. finally we are getting more and more people !!! Sweet... can't wait finally a real b14 meet.. !!! (unlike me and my friend with a sentra meeting at Dunkin Donuts )


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Haha what about our sentra meet without even looking at the cars?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what do you mean?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

So where are we gonna meet on 25th? In front of the Freehold mall main entrance or next to the movie theater where the compusa is ?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Since the parkng lot in front of the main entrance to the mall is usually quite crowded, it might be a good idea to park in the theater parking lot. It's usually pretty empty near the CompUSA.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea i was thinking the same exact thing


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh yea forgot to ask you guys want only b14s or any bs are welcome any model/year. For me any sentra/200sx would be welcome how about you guys?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah any 200sx/sentra, and any of you on the forums from jersey, feel free to come along imo. Lol b14, im talking about when i visited you at your job.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## Chris' S15 (Aug 14, 2003)

If its cool for a B15 to show i might be there. Its a mostly stock 2001 GXE. just has some audio mods. again if its cool i might be able to show

-Chris


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Chris' S15 said:


> *If its cool for a B15 to show i might be there. Its a mostly stock 2001 GXE. just has some audio mods. again if its cool i might be able to show
> 
> -Chris *


Yea more sentras + more 200sx's .. = more fun

ALL SENTRAS AND ALL 200SXs (ALL YEARS) ARE WELCOME


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Some bad news guys, my B14 won't be making it on the 25th. It was in an accident today and suffered damage to the rear passenger side fender, along with a bent axle. The car is still drivable, but I'm taking it off the road until it is fixed to avoid cuasing possible further damage. The rear also rattles whenever I go over any kind of bump. The good thing is that the accident wasn't mall fault  The funny thing about the accident was that I was hit by another B14, a G20.

I will most likely still be showing up, though. I should be able to borrow my mother's slightly modded B13! She got it used through a friend of ours. I think the thing is ugly as sin. It has badly tinted windows, exhaust, a cold-air intake, some wierd hood scoop, a tach, and cheap wheel covers..... Maybe I shouldn't bring it so I can avoid embarrassment. LOL! Am I being bad?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry to here about your accident, hope your ok and nobody was hurt


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> *Some bad news guys, my B14 won't be making it on the 25th. It was in an accident today and suffered damage to the rear passenger side fender, along with a bent axle. The car is still drivable, but I'm taking it off the road until it is fixed to avoid cuasing possible further damage. The rear also rattles whenever I go over any kind of bump. The good thing is that the accident wasn't mall fault  The funny thing about the accident was that I was hit by another B14, a G20.
> 
> I will most likely still be showing up, though. I should be able to borrow my mother's slightly modded B13! She got it used through a friend of ours. I think the thing is ugly as sin. It has badly tinted windows, exhaust, a cold-air intake, some wierd hood scoop, a tach, and cheap wheel covers..... Maybe I shouldn't bring it so I can avoid embarrassment. LOL! Am I being bad? *


damn... that sucks, but dont worry, you'll get money from the accident.. and you'll have money to fix it and hook it up even more hehe i know some people who are like that.. get hit in the back.. and get a bodykit for the insurance money :0
Bring your ugly as sin B13 on the 25th.. i wanna see it !!!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL!! Deal.
Too bad I don't have MY old B13 that I traded in for the B14. I loved that car, especially since I bought that one new.

Thankfully, no one was injured, save for my poor car.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe, when are you gonna go to a body shop for an estimate?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Haha, where you talking about me B14 stealth . I had the same thing, i got rear ended, and the guy said he wanted to avoid insurance and just pay for it. Go to a bodyshop, get it appraised and then go somewhere cheaper.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

did you get your money? cause its your right to choose the body shop and where to fix it.. and if the guy doesn't like it then tell him you'll go through his insurance company..that should get him scared


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Beltane70. Glad you're o.k. Make sure you bring some pictures.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Where is this meet at on the 25th?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

It is in Front of the movie theater next to Freehold Mall in Freehold. The movie theater is located next to CompUSA


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

What time? I have work that day at like 5 oclock, lets meet up a little earlier, like 1 or 2 maybe?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got school till 2:30 .. ill be at the mall round 3


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

whats up guys just put a set of chrome wheels on my car just on the back for now.... its a long story. But if i could figure out how to put pics up i will


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

now i just need my new bumpers and a paint job and the se-l side skirts


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice..
i dont think nissanforums.com allowes you to upload pictures.. you can use some of the free website providers or cardomain.com , sign up , upload pictures there and then put a link to that image here


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

well im hoping i can make it the 25th, but lucky me got a nail in my new tire, i have to wait until the weekend before i can replace it so ill have to get that done before i can do anything..........i just wish i could have seen it spark when i chirped second............


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol,
wow for odd reason .. something always happen to somebody as it approaches the day of the meet.. !!!
Don't worry, you are not the only one that has problems, I have a problem with my tv in my car.. i just got it like 3 days ago finally i decided to hook it up and what happens.. nothing! It doesn't work. My DVD Player is working and the TV is getting power but it won't turn on at all. I tested the wires like 100 times and I KNOW its getting power .. so it must be the tv.. so i guess Ill have to return this one and get a new one, another few weeks of wait.....


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

that blows... good luck with it though


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

At least you guys have your cars to bring on the 25th! I finally brought mine in today to have it fixed from last Thursday's accident. I don't know the cost yet, but here's what it needs so far just on a quick visual inspection:

New rear passenger side door, quarterpanel, strut and I-bar.

On Saturday, I will be still be there, but with the 2003 Chevy Trailblazer that I wound up renting. The good news about that is that I'm getting it for the price of a compact, since they didn't have any when I came in. Plus, the rental is also covered by my insurance!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

You should beat the sh*it out of that trailblazer... do burn outs and stuff.. :0


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah definetely come anyway, its still fun to talk about it. Also, maybe we can help out somehow with the new screeen install.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Heheh, well i found out the tv was bad, got another one from the warehouse.. and guess what it was bad too! .. WTF well i guess i won't have a tv for at least a week or so. Sucks


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

hey guys just installed my true h.i.d lights.... they are great, Just need some minor adjustments. I lucked out big time.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

So, has a time been decided yet?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice betaup97sentra :0
Beltane70 around 3pm


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

great, see you guys then


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

alright, ill be there...
the car might look like shit but ill be there he3he


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so what happened guys? Did anybody show up at all cause I only saw Beltane70


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry, i couldnt make it, i ended up having to stay at home because of people that were over....... maybe next time i might actually be able to make it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I can't belive that nobody else besides you wouldn't show up..very odd.. unless they showed up but nobody knew where the other people were.. so they left .. that might be the possibility


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

???, i went down also and saw no sentras at all. Where were you guys at? That sucks, i wanted to call one of you to get in touch but no one can really contact each other off the forums.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea i know .. i was the same way drove around for like 20 minutes .. and then Beltane70 honked cause he saw my car.. and then we were at the Lowes Movie theater parking lot.. for like an hour .. or hour and a half, was hoping someone would see my car and come join us...but nobody did


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

shit at loews? Bro, i was at the freehold mall entrance by where teh carousel was. Lets come down this saturday but make it MUCH more arranged.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can do this Saturday.

Perhaps the best place to meet would be in the parking lot BEHIND the Lowes theater.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *shit at loews? Bro, i was at the freehold mall entrance by where teh carousel was. Lets come down this saturday but make it MUCH more arranged. *


Why where you there i wrote before that we gonna meet at the theater parking lot, next to CompUSA


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> *I can do this Saturday.
> 
> Perhaps the best place to meet would be in the parking lot BEHIND the Lowes theater. *


Yea me too Beltane70, what time tho ? Around 3:30 this time?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yo guys .. i took some new pictures of my car .. check em out here so you know what my car looks like when we meet at the meet :0

http://sentra.servepics.com/new_pics/new_pics.htm


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice ride b14 lookin tight, i met there cuz thats where i thought we were meeting, this thread is getting too long for its own good


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks :0
As you can see i got a new tv, ICON-TV and finally this one works :0


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

yeh i posted another post asking about that, but i can only post once every 60 secs so iguess it got deleted.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea i know.. freaking 60 seconds hehe. I had the same problem.. i typed few long replys and hit the send button and it says i have to wait .. and when i go back my reply was gone..and never felt like typing it again. 
Like i said before..the tv works very well no problems so far. The dvd player is awesome too.. was cheap got it off of ebay. It plays VCDs, SVCDs,MP3s, DVDs, Audio CDs. and who knows whatelse :0


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, the 3:30 time is aokay for me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed the meet on the 25 guys...my computer was down. Two virus's and 40 spy-ware programs shut me down before I could read where the meet was gonna be. 

Anyway, I'm coming from Linden N.J. Is the mall before or after Texas Road?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

The mall is after Texas Road. However, Texas Rd is still several miles north of the mall.

Good news, my car will be making it to the meeting this weekend. I get to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool Beltane70,
Hey alleyboy.. just like Beltane 70 said .. the mall is not for another few miles. After you pass Texas Road just keep going On Rt 9. You gonna pass through Malrboro and just keep going, you can't miss the mall, it will say Freehold Mall .. just turn right and you're there.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

alrite sounds good, saturday at 3pm, my celly is 732-322-7053 if ya guys need help with anything. Let's meet by compusa, its almost always empty there. 

3 PM

COmpusea


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea thats sounds good, I'll be there


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry again, but i cant make it tomorrow, last night as i was coming home down the parkway from (after being out on rt37) i was going about 75-80mph and hit an animal (not sure what it was, i was goin under one of the over-passes). the guy in front of me must have hit it and then i hit it.......well tomorrow i have to sit here and clean up my car and see if there was any damage done


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RedSER93 said:


> *sorry again, but i cant make it tomorrow, last night as i was coming home down the parkway from (after being out on rt37) i was going about 75-80mph and hit an animal (not sure what it was, i was goin under one of the over-passes). the guy in front of me must have hit it and then i hit it.......well tomorrow i have to sit here and clean up my car and see if there was any damage done *


Damn.. that sucks, you have realy bad luck man..


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

O.K. I'll be there a little before 3pm. My cell is 908-220-3214 and my name is Alex. See you later  .


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Damn. It's 8:15pm when I read this. I'm only 15-20 minutes down the road. Maybe next time. I wanted to see another turbo SE-R alleyboy.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Well this meet went a little better. .at least i saw 2 b14s this time, alleyboy's and Beltane70's


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *alrite sounds good, saturday at 3pm, my celly is 732-322-7053 if ya guys need help with anything. Let's meet by compusa, its almost always empty there.
> 
> 3 PM
> 
> COmpusea *


what happened this time ????


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

I was there...had a good time. Let me know when you do it again.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey guys finally i posted some of the pictures of my car from the last weekend's blizzard.. of 03. Check em out.. any of u got pics of your rides stock and covered in snow?? Post em if you have em!

Pics of my poor b14 stock in snow


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi, my name is TP and I live in New Brunswick, New jersey (grad school) and I have poorly neglected my baby for a while but now I'm back in full force. I'm originally from NY so now that I am in NJ I don't know of any of the spots for the hook ups on imports. I've ran across a few places but I was wondering if anyone has had any personal experience with some of their work. ANy reccomendations would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for a great place that will help me with installs since I don't trust myself to do them completely myself (I had a BAD experience). Shes not completely stock anymore but I've been just working on suspension but now that she is no longer under warranty and I have no more payments i'm ready to tackle intake and exhaust. I have a 99 sentra gle le :fluffy: 

I'm trying to figure out the best way to post pics of my car so that I can get feedback.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey guys,

Are we all gonna meet, I live in North Haledon (down the street from Willy P.) It would be so cool if we all met! :jump:


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

Brian here, from south jersey (exit 2 on the trnpk) got a black 97 200sx. its immobile right now, but im supposed to be gettin the parts i need on monday 12/22... basically im gettin everything on the right side from the transmission out, for $175. right now the axle is bent and broken at the inner CV joint, control arm snapped, caliper pins are bent, fender is fucked, windshield cracked, airbags..., passenger door needs to be slammed to be closed cause the hinges are racked. fuckin ex-gf was tryin to kiss me when we were driving, and hit a curb and a pole. rim smashed in 3 pieces off the curb i guess, i think all the pole did was smash up the fender. now the ex goes out with my roomate, dumb whore.... sorry for the ranting, im just anxious to get my car fixed so i can drive again.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Whats going on guys.. pretty cool to see new people talkin in this forum.
I donno when the next meet is gonna be but i dont think its gonna be this month hehe :0, i just found out that my back window is cracked. To be exact ..its shattered but the tint is holding it in place. From what i and the cop can tell is that somebody used a bebe gun because it has a hole thats almost completly round. Kinda pissed right now.. its cold outside, almost X-mas and i have to get that shi*t fixed. If anyone knows a good autoglass shop around Old Bridge.. New Brunswick..etc... let me know i have to fix it ASAP.

P.S I'll post the pictures of the window tomorrow....from inside it looks like snow


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

A really good glass place is EZ Glass Installers on route 1 , Edison. Someone shattered my passenger front window and I had to get it replaced ASAP. I called them around 8, they ordered the window, had it by 12 and i :thumbup: t was installed and I was out in 45 minutes. All for about 150 tax and all. Now that was the best deal I could find around New Brunswick and so quickly.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

TProfit said:


> A really good glass place is EZ Glass Installers on route 1 , Edison. Someone shattered my passenger front window and I had to get it replaced ASAP. I called them around 8, they ordered the window, had it by 12 and i :thumbup: t was installed and I was out in 45 minutes. All for about 150 tax and all. Now that was the best deal I could find around New Brunswick and so quickly.



Thanks for the info im definitly gonna check em out


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey no problem. Maybe you can help me out. I need a place to help me install some parts on my ride, any suggestions?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what kind of parts? Springs? Muffler? stereo?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Here are the pics of what my rear window looks like at this moment ...


This image showes where the 2 shots from the bb gun hit... 



Only one shot out of 2 went through..this is the snapshot of it  


and 

this is what my window looks like from inside...


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Well I have to install my header and intake. Rear strut bar ................................... I already have my stereo installed. I'm redoing my entire car so the everything is getting redone.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you can try Boss Audio ... in Perth Amboy. They have a shop in the back where they can install springs.. mufflers..i think anything you want cause ive seen people come in with parts of the engine like the intake manifolds..etc
check em out its called BOSS AUDIO in Perth Amboy. If you want the phone number let me know and ill find it out for you.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey thanks allot, I'll check to see if I can find it. I didn't realize that it was so hard to find an import performance shop in NJ. 

I'm so pissed. I cracked my instrument cluster glass when I was installing my new bezel, and then to top it off I I cut the hell out of my finger on a broken piece and I chipped a nail. (If you didn't guess by now I'm a girl). Now I have to go to the stealership for a replacement.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

B14_Stealth, thats too bad about your window, I hope everything works out with that. 

Finally my car is comfortable to drive again, I cleaned it all up and replaced my torque mount.........I almost forgot what it was like to drive a car that doesnt vibrate. Whenever you all meet up again let me know I'd like to go.

TProfit, I wish I could tell you of a good place to go to get your parts installed but the only shop I've been to is a real good machine shop (I needed a flywheel resurfaced and a torque mount insert pressed) since I like to install all of my parts myself.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey thats ok Red, I like doing my car myself as well. I have done small projects, indiglo guages, strut bar, stereo, speakers...etc but the big stuff I'd prefer to have someone along for the ride but I don't know anyone in NJ to help me. I had friends in NY, that helped me do my Sportlines and KYB AGX, so I figured I'd price some places out here.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

TProfit said:


> Hey thanks allot, I'll check to see if I can find it. I didn't realize that it was so hard to find an import performance shop in NJ.
> 
> I'm so pissed. I cracked my instrument cluster glass when I was installing my new bezel, and then to top it off I I cut the hell out of my finger on a broken piece and I chipped a nail. (If you didn't guess by now I'm a girl). Now I have to go to the stealership for a replacement.



Same thing happened to me.. i was also replacing the bezel and the plastic cracked. I've been driving without it for few months now.. ill probobly go to the junk yard and pick up the whole instrument cluster, it might be cheaper that way. Let me know how much it is at the dealer cause at the junk yard its about $45 for the cluster.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Just replaced my ugly a** gray front and rear seats in my sentra with 
nice black/dark gray 200sx se seats.. wow they make such a big difference.
I hated my stock seats..plus the driver seat had a cigarette hole so i wanted to replace it...and that happened over a year and a half ago. 
Took me about two hours to take my old seats out, take the seats out of the 200sx and swap'em. It was actualy easier than i thought. :loser:


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Any chance of a write up with pics............. 

Cause I just got my hands on a set of black leather seats from a G20 (P11), well everything except the drivers seat that is but I'm working on it.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, it's been a while since I last checked this post. Good to see everyone is posting again!


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

TProfit said:


> Hey no problem. Maybe you can help me out. I need a place to help me install some parts on my ride, any suggestions?


Did you try SPI Power Excel in Cliffwood Beach? Off RT-35 South.

http://www.spipowerexcel.com/main.htm


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally got my rear window fixed... it costed me $200.. and now i have to get it tinted again.. Sucks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

TProfit said:


> Any chance of a write up with pics.............
> 
> Cause I just got my hands on a set of black leather seats from a G20 (P11), well everything except the drivers seat that is but I'm working on it.



Hey are the driver/passanger seats..power seats? If they are it might be harder to swap em than what i did with mine


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

:topic: So how are you guys loving this wonderfull cold weather we are having.. cause me.. well im freezing my a** off and praying that my car starts the next day :0 (Every few years, in winter, my car won't start )


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> Hey are the driver/passanger seats..power seats? If they are it might be harder to swap em than what i did with mine



The driver seat is 8 way power but it depends on if you get a seat with that option. Power wasn't available with all the option packages. As far as I know of, the passenger seat only 4 way manuel.



This cold has got to stop, I'm too delicate for this.............................

*ROTFL*

Ok, even I couldn't keep a straight face with that one.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> :topic: So how are you guys loving this wonderfull cold weather we are having.. cause me.. well im freezing my a** off and praying that my car starts the next day :0 (Every few years, in winter, my car won't start )


I'm tired of the cold weather, my car grinds second gear until it has been warmed up for a bit (I think I need to switch gear oils...), I cant wait until the warm weather is back


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea me too, i wanna buy a body kit, probobly stillen cause its not firberglass, but for that i have to wait till its warm. Othewise in weather like this , with all the crap on the road, salt, rocks,snow, the paint is gonna get messed up


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

So does anybody have pictures of their rides? When we had a meet only few people showed up so i pretty much only saw 2 other B14s. If you have pics.. post links (to the images or the website containing the images).
Currently im working on redesigning my website.. it will look better as well as it will have more pics :0


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

Here is a link to my cardomain page for my B13 (just so happened to be apart when I took the pictures) and my '86 300ZX(which doesnt go anywhere) http://www.cardomain.com/id/93redser


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool thanks, got a question for you. Do those exptended vents on your box make a difference or is it just for show ?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

You know I really dont know if they actually make a difference, the guy that owns the place I bought the subs/box, amp and head unit from says they make a difference, I believe him, he is a smart guy who knows what he is talking about.......actually he is the one that made the box.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm in the process of redoing my entire car so I haven't taken an new pics lately but I will as soon as I finish putting her back together which unfortunately won't be for six weeks..................(damn med school and rotations)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool, im redoing some things myself, i wanna get a kit by this summer


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't think I want to do a kit. I kind of like the sleeper look. No one ever knows what hit them. Plus people might be less inclined to steal a car that looks like the average grocery getter.........well with a few touches.

hehehe


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

TProfit said:


> I don't think I want to do a kit. I kind of like the sleeper look. No one ever knows what hit them. Plus people might be less inclined to steal a car that looks like the average grocery getter.........well with a few touches.
> 
> hehehe


Well thats true ..but you're a girl.. some of us,guys, wanna show off.. so that chicks notice us hehe :0
Personaly, i want a kit because i think the car is still way too hight off the ground, and I like the low-rider look. I was thinking of dropping it like 2 more inches but then the ride would be very crappy. The stillen kit's look is not that aggressive and it makes the car look lower, and thats what i want.

Plus I dont realy like the way the back of sentra is designed thats why i want a kit to make it look better, even if its just a little.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok i just took a look at the number of people who post here and how many posts they have, this is the result:

*Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 229 
User Name Posts

B14_Stealth 98 <---- so sad  hehe
Beltane70 33 
Playa123 32 
beatup97sentra 19 
RedSER93 17 
TProfit 10 
alleyboy 5 
[redacted] 4 
vrux 3 
sr20jet 2 
himbo 2 
Lucino200sx 1 
wurm21 1 
Chris' S15 1 
go4broke44 1 *


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> Well thats true ..but you're a girl.. some of us,guys, wanna show off.. so that chicks notice us hehe :0


Hehehe...... I can't argue with that. I definately notice a man with a phat ride. More power to ya. :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol :thumbup:


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

How did I get 2nd place when my posting has been lacking lately? lol



> I don't think I want to do a kit. I kind of like the sleeper look. No one ever knows what hit them. Plus people might be less inclined to steal a car that looks like the average grocery getter.........well with a few touches.


My sentiments, exactly! Sad to say, my B14 is entirely stock, but that's fine with me. My Sentra is blessed, however, with a clutch that just won't die! I still have the original clutch in the car at 164,000 miles!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how many burnouts have u done with yoru car?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Quite a few, actually. I used to have several co-workers that asked me to do burn-outs on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> Quite a few, actually. I used to have several co-workers that asked me to do burn-outs on a fairly regular basis.


Hehe, cool. How much is a new clutch anway?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here something for you Beltane
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=45046


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't know if you guys still meet up but freehold mall is really close to me, so count me in. just don't laugh at my stock sentra w/ a coffee can muffler


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Hehe, cool. How much is a new clutch anway?


I had to have the clutch replaced on my old B13 Sentra, about 8 years ago. It cost me about $300 to have the work done. I'm sure it costs much less if you do it yourself.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn i didn't know it was that expensive to get the clutched replaced, I guess tose people that i see on the read doing burnouts ..etc , i guess they do the work themselvs hehe :0


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i hate snow


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey guys here is my new website, took me a while but its complete
all i have to do is add some sounds ..etc. here is the link
http://www.impulseFusion.com/


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey looks good, the Font was a little hard to read (a bit too small for me to read easily), good job though


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RedSER93 said:


> Hey looks good, the Font was a little hard to read (a bit too small for me to read easily), good job though


THanks, i know the font is small, originally the font was bigger but then i looked at the website at my friends house and it looked too big. It depends on the screen resolution, mine is high so if i make the font big, it will appear huge on other peoples' computers whose resolution is lower. :0 :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

... today i got my first ticket for the loud muffler :0 LOL, ive had the thing on the car for like 3 years and this one stupid cop actually gave me a ticket for it .. :givebeer:


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

I hear ya...... I too was just pulled over on Friday night, I thought it was for doin 50 in a 40, it ended up being for my headlight being out (no ticket)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got pulled over for that about a month ago or so, i was actually coming back from walmart with new light bulbs and thats when the cop pulled me over, after seeing the new light bulbs..he felt stupid :dumbass:


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> i got pulled over for that about a month ago or so, i was actually coming back from walmart with new light bulbs and thats when the cop pulled me over, after seeing the new light bulbs..he felt stupid :dumbass:


COOL!! Always nice to make the police feel bad.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> COOL!! Always nice to make the police feel bad.


 yea thats the way to go


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this is great, the pipe that connects the muffler to the other pipe (with screws) broke.. so now its like i have no muffler..
loud as hell...
let see how long it takes me to get a ticket for that


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> this is great, the pipe that connects the muffler to the other pipe (with screws) broke.. so now its like i have no muffler..
> loud as hell...
> let see how long it takes me to get a ticket for that


Seeing that we live in Jersey, I'd say not long!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i can't afford anymore tickets , i want a body kit


----------



## RBS13 (Dec 11, 2003)

What's u guys?

I recently aquired my dad's 95 Sentra XE. Its got a lot of miles on it and i can't afford to do anything to it now so it's in the Classifieds sections under forsale or part out. Let me know if you need any parts.

-Chris


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, 
..my sentra has 175,000 miles


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Whats up guys.... havent been on here in a while. Nice to see everyone still posting. To sum up for lost time ill tell u whats been goin on. Since my last post i installed my hid's. I removed my interior for cleaning and managed to smack up my car under a full size 80 something blazer. So now i need a hood 2 new headlights and a new bulb for my hid's... all in all its been a hell of a winter. So i decided to actually do something on the first real nice weekend today, i pulled my interior parts out of my shed and began to shampoo and clean them. Im gonna have to de the floor rug a few times. What do u guys think of the knock off nismo floor mats on ebay?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

175,000, huh? I'm only 9,000 miles behind you!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

beatup97sentra said:


> Whats up guys.... havent been on here in a while. Nice to see everyone still posting. To sum up for lost time ill tell u whats been goin on. Since my last post i installed my hid's. I removed my interior for cleaning and managed to smack up my car under a full size 80 something blazer. So now i need a hood 2 new headlights and a new bulb for my hid's... all in all its been a hell of a winter. So i decided to actually do something on the first real nice weekend today, i pulled my interior parts out of my shed and began to shampoo and clean them. Im gonna have to de the floor rug a few times. What do u guys think of the knock off nismo floor mats on ebay?


damn that sucks... 
i hope you get everything fixed.
Did you do the HID kit install on the stock headlights
or did you get Cristal Clear headlights or Halos?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> 175,000, huh? I'm only 9,000 miles behind you!



ive only had the car for .. like 3 years and i put about 90,000 of those miles myself


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

i did the install on the stock headlights.... they didnt work as good as i thought because of the inside piece that reflects the light around. Im thinkin on gettin the halos and doin the kit in that. if u guys want sets let me know i get them for like 200 bucks. There not a kit just the bulb and ballast. I recamend gettin a set of halos or something with two bulbs. U wont pass inspection with them because there considered high beams only.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

b14 stealth if u took off the stickers and stripes and wing your b14 would be damn nice ....just a suggestion im not flaming you.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

steveo24 said:


> b14 stealth if u took off the stickers and stripes and wing your b14 would be damn nice ....just a suggestion im not flaming you.


hehe i know right .. well if u look at the pictures.. i took the decals off long ago, i only have two.. next to the side marker that say Sprint Performance Suspension, the back window doesn't have a sticker anymore cause somebody shot it with a bb gun and i had to replace the window


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

and when it comes to the wing.. i already got a new wing for it.. its from 200sx , got it bout a week ago, just got it painted and picked it up last night, im installing it tomorrow (Thursday) , also gonna install my new CAI if it doesn't rain


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

beatup97sentra said:


> i did the install on the stock headlights.... they didnt work as good as i thought because of the inside piece that reflects the light around. Im thinkin on gettin the halos and doin the kit in that. if u guys want sets let me know i get them for like 200 bucks. There not a kit just the bulb and ballast. I recamend gettin a set of halos or something with two bulbs. U wont pass inspection with them because there considered high beams only.


i heard that if you do a HID kit on halos they come out looking nice..but you'll be blinding other drivers because the aim of halos is harrible. At least thats what i've read in other threads dealing with halos...


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> and when it comes to the wing.. i already got a new wing for it.. its from 200sx , got it bout a week ago, just got it painted and picked it up last night, im installing it tomorrow (Thursday) , also gonna install my new CAI if it doesn't rain


Good luck with that, let us know how it goes...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I will, my main concern is with the spoiler...
it was made for 200sx, therefore it has a third break light in the middle. 
Sentras have a third break light bult into the trunk and the spoiler has 3 bolts, on the left, right and in the middle. Im wondering if the one in the middle will screw right through my 3rd break light


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> I will, my main concern is with the spoiler...
> it was made for 200sx, therefore it has a third break light in the middle.
> Sentras have a third break light bult into the trunk and the spoiler has 3 bolts, on the left, right and in the middle. Im wondering if the one in the middle will screw right through my 3rd break light


You should be ok, B14. If the wires of your trunk are the same as in mine, the screws won't go anywhere near your middle break light. The wires are all routed along the underside of the trunk lid, not through it.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

ill have to try and see how it comes out with the lights..... good luck with the wing and stuff..... i was wondering if the 200sx tails fit our 4 dr sedans. I kinda like them better. I was even thinking on molding a set of different tails in, Any sugestions?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i just finished with installing the cai.. its 11:10PM and i started bout 5pm.. so yea long time. Took me so long cause i had no lift available and had to crawl under the car, and it rained too, so the ground was wet 
Test drove it and dont see any real difference, i can hear it sucking air, but ive heard that before when i had WAI. It might have a better pick up but i couldn't drive fast cause its late at night and my car is mad loud. I guess i would tell a difference if i had a wider pipe.. like 2" piping. Well im gonna test drive it again , in daytime and hopefully ill feel a difference otherwise all i have is a pretty expensive silver looking pipe under the hood


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

i heard that the cai is supose to give u a little more mid to top end power.... plus it does help to have the 2" pipe for exhaust and stuff. It sucks not havin a lift to work with... especially for lowering cars. Good luck wit the new intake and let me know how the differnece is. I might be building my own exhaust and intake for my car? dont know yet depends on my mood right now im pretty disgusted with it but we'll see.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i test drove it and can't see any difference, it might have a better pickup in like 2nd or 3rd gear but thats about what i could tell so far.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i finally put on the new spoiler (off of 200sx), still have to repaint it cause it fell down and got some scratches.. but here is what it looks like right now.. 


before...










and after....





















sorry for the quality, i took those pictures with a camera phone


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

Looks real good with the 200sx spoiler.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks, i just have to get rid of those holes after the first spoiler 
..ill probobly end up getting a new trunk lid, i think thats the cheapest way out, $150 from a junk yard, black


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hey, i just threw a 200sx spoiler on too. i havent taken any pictures yet, but will be sure to do so very soon. very happy to see you got rid of that extremely large spoiler, your car looks much better now. our rears are almost identical except i have the se-l tails.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

How much do the 200SX spoilers cost? I woulnd't mind having one on my B12 ^ ^


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> hey, i just threw a 200sx spoiler on too. i havent taken any pictures yet, but will be sure to do so very soon. very happy to see you got rid of that extremely large spoiler, your car looks much better now. our rears are almost identical except i have the se-l tails.


Nice... 
i liked that big spoiler, looked nice from the sides, and an angle, but kinda weird from the back, if i had a body kit, it would probobly match it better


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> How much do the 200SX spoilers cost? I woulnd't mind having one on my B12 ^ ^


I got mine used from somebody from NissanForums.com for like $50 plus shipping and then i had to get it painted which was $120. I dropped the spoiler by accident when i was installing it so it got all scratched up, but ill just spray paint it with like 1 or 2 layers of black paint and then a clear coat and it should fix it right up
Check spoilers4less.com they have good prices


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Looks better with this spoiler!!


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

looks alot better bro.... keep up the good work


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> hey, i just threw a 200sx spoiler on too. i havent taken any pictures yet, but will be sure to do so very soon. very happy to see you got rid of that extremely large spoiler, your car looks much better now. our rears are almost identical except i have the se-l tails.


..i wasn't criticizing your old wing, i just like the new one that much better! :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know...


----------



## boostaddict (Mar 1, 2004)

*yeah*



[redacted] said:


> my summer house is in West Wildwood, NJ. is that far from you guys? my year-round home is in PA.



I live in tuckahoe year round Im right up the street from you we always get together with locals so let me now when your around


----------



## boostaddict (Mar 1, 2004)

Playa123 said:


> Nissan MEET anyone??????



hows a meet before the sema show in ac in may sound we can all meet up that saturday chill a little hit the show then Im having a barbague at my crib for my son 1 st b- day any car guy or girl from jersey would be welcome to come just hit me back


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

boostaddict said:


> I live in tuckahoe year round Im right up the street from you we always get together with locals so let me now when your around


boostaddict-- my semester ends in early may and i will be down there most weekends. i'm down to go at anytime, so just send me a PM, and we can swap numbers. i can almost taste the barbeque now, mmm! :cheers:


----------



## boostaddict (Mar 1, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> boostaddict-- my semester ends in early may and i will be down there most weekends. i'm down to go at anytime, so just send me a PM, and we can swap numbers. i can almost taste the barbeque now, mmm! :cheers:



pm you my number any one else in let me know


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

we should all go to Hot Import Nights/Days but that's all the way in Aug. in AC. I'm always at English town for races and stuff, now more than ever since there's dirfting ever last wed. we should meet there someday


----------



## boostaddict (Mar 1, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> we should all go to Hot Import Nights/Days but that's all the way in Aug. in AC. I'm always at English town for races and stuff, now more than ever since there's dirfting ever last wed. we should meet there someday




actualy hin is in ac in october its in philly in august but Im down for both ill be going way I need to be at every show in this area for the shop/store front im opening in sj so let me know 

also nopi hits atco this summer thats a must go mad fun


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well its been few weeks since my muffler broke and i still haven't gotten a ticket


----------



## boostaddict (Mar 1, 2004)

why dont you just fix it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

boostaddict said:


> why dont you just fix it


 cause i like the sound, plus it gives me a little more torque


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> well its been few weeks since my muffler broke and i still haven't gotten a ticket


Thats good that you havent gotten a ticket yet.

I just had to put on a new clutch cable because mine was about to snap. Bad parts are 1) the cable I took off was less then 7k miles old, 2) now with the new cable fully tightened the clutch grabs 2 inches off the floor (which I can get used to but when the cable stretches the distance will get shorter). Which means I will need to either find a washer to shove on there or drill two new holes on the bracket that mounts onto the trans so it pulls the cable farther back. Owell for now it will be fine...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RedSER93 said:


> Thats good that you havent gotten a ticket yet.
> 
> I just had to put on a new clutch cable because mine was about to snap. Bad parts are 1) the cable I took off was less then 7k miles old, 2) now with the new cable fully tightened the clutch grabs 2 inches off the floor (which I can get used to but when the cable stretches the distance will get shorter). Which means I will need to either find a washer to shove on there or drill two new holes on the bracket that mounts onto the trans so it pulls the cable farther back. Owell for now it will be fine...


 how many HPs does your ride have?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> how many HPs does your ride have?


If by HPs you mean HorsePower, the car just has some bolt-ons for now. I'm sure it's the clutch/pressure plate that killed the cable, its just annoying that it happened, especially after putting a new one on less then 7k miles ago.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea i ment horsepower, i was just wondering how much SE-R pushes comparing to my sentra (stock HP comparison)


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

The stock HorsePower and Torque numbers for an SE-R are 140hp 132tq


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

*B15NJ Meet*

I know its a different body style sentra, but I like all types of Sentras. That is why I would like to let yall know of a meet my club is having on Saturday. Its a B15 club, but if your interested in seeing other sentras, yall should stop by cause it sounds like its not to far from alot of yall. It will be at Grease Trux on College Ave in Rutgers. We will start gathering around 5:30 and chill and eat for a couple of hours. Hope to see some nice B14's there.

Jon


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i would go but i already have plans  
if i only knew about it earlier...


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

jblaze said:


> I know its a different body style sentra, but I like all types of Sentras. That is why I would like to let yall know of a meet my club is having on Saturday. Its a B15 club, but if your interested in seeing other sentras, yall should stop by cause it sounds like its not to far from alot of yall. It will be at Grease Trux on College Ave in Rutgers. We will start gathering around 5:30 and chill and eat for a couple of hours. Hope to see some nice B14's there.
> 
> Jon


I would have liked to have gone to the meet but unfortunately I didnt read this earlier. Maybe next time...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if anyone plans a meet, let us know ahead of time.. by that i mean like a month or so if its possible, or at least a week or two


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

i will do that. Also check our clubs website. Its in the bottom of my posts.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jblaze said:


> i will do that. Also check our clubs website. Its in the bottom of my posts.


 hot ass rides 
damn it .. now i want a b15!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

quick question, anyone here has a front Stillen bumper, not the lip but the bumper thats on their website for like $350 ?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what's up people, at last, im dropping off my body kit this week to get it painted, and im hoping to install it next Saturday, can't wait to see my car with a kit


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats... need some rims? 
I'm selling my rims.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Lucino200sx said:


> Congrats... need some rims?
> I'm selling my rims.


 what kind, what size and how much hehe


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> what kind, what size and how much hehe


Brand: Team Dynamics
Model: Motorsports, 15" x 7
Pattern: 4 X 100 (sentra/200sx/civic..maybe more)
Offset: N/A
Color: White, with blue stickers around the outer lipand center cap
Style: double six spokes
The stickers and the center cap on the rims look exactly like this --->









The rims look like this --->









For my rims go here --- my rims
Tires: Nitto 450NT 205/50
Why selling: Selling car next Spring
Weight: N/A, about the same as the SE-R rims
Price: $400 - if you are local, or buyer pays shipping.
Additional notes: I purchased them two summers ago. I took them off during the winter. From thanksgiving to March. I love these rims man. They made huge difference to the appearance of the car. I have waxed them when I had them off to protect the paint. 

Any other questions let me know or email me at [email protected]

If you are in the North Jersey area and want to take a look at them, just email me.

Thanks

Lucino


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, $350 plus shipping.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

they look nice, im just wondering how they would look on my car cause the car is black ...hmmm


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> they look nice, im just wondering how they would look on my car cause the car is black ...hmmm



That wouldn't be good.

Try like winning gold, gun metal color. As you can tell, I'm obsessed with color rims.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea thats what i was thinking
what do you think of Wheelmax.com ..any good?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> yea thats what i was thinking
> what do you think of Wheelmax.com ..any good?


Yeah, I think it's one of the shops that offer good deals.
I like Wheelmax.com and victoriatire.com the best. The service at Victoria sucked, but their price is pretty competitive, and they carry some rims that you will not find at wheelmax.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

on a BlackB14... I think these will look nice. I'm aware that some are copies of VOLK and others. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.










AS you can tell, 5 spokes are more sportier than multi-spokes. That's what I think. ACE Allure #3, has always been one of my favorites, so has the C5 #10. #8 looks bad azz, you can't go wrong with anyone of these rims. I like #2 the least.

Now, photoshop these rims onto a black car.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

#9 rims look hot, how much do they go for.. 17s with tires?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> #9 rims look hot, how much do they go for.. 17s with tires?


 I think it's like $1100 or so.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally i got the kit on my car .. didn't have time to take many detail pictures cause it was dark and i had some other stuff to do..but tomorrow and next week supposed to be sunny so im definitely gonna take some more pics..
this is a preview..the pics aren't that great


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think im gonna change the grill..these are some of my choices..what you guys think..which ones is the best ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33645&item=2480128491&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33645&item=2479652546&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33645&item=2480298336&rd=1


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Great car. Pics look good to me. I would say go with the grill on the 3rd link. But is there anyway to get it without that Nissan sign in the middle?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

heh, whats with the dice?
but anyway its very very very good. nothing too extreme but definitely a 100% improvement over the stock one. I don't think I'd put a chrome grill on w/ all black but it still looks good. any cop trouble yet with the license plate behind the windshield?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

Your car looks real good, nice job.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

id keep the grill you already got on there.. how much did you pay for the kit and were did you get it from?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> id keep the grill you already got on there.. how much did you pay for the kit and were did you get it from?


Looks like a home made one... a 97 grill, cut out the mid-section and add some grill from home depo, I could be wrong.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Someone think of a date that we could all meet down at the shore (Wilwood, OC, Cape May, Sea Isle, Avalon) and grab some lunch and hang out for a little. Who's down? Lets really try to arrange something here, summer time is in full effect!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jblaze said:


> Great car. Pics look good to me. I would say go with the grill on the 3rd link. But is there anyway to get it without that Nissan sign in the middle?


 thats exactly what i was thinking, none of them have the detachable logos 
i painted my grill black now , so it looks better, plus i removed the horn


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> heh, whats with the dice?
> but anyway its very very very good. nothing too extreme but definitely a 100% improvement over the stock one. I don't think I'd put a chrome grill on w/ all black but it still looks good. any cop trouble yet with the license plate behind the windshield?


 i took the plate and put in in the grill of the bumper, cause cops overhere are a$$es


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Lucino200sx said:


> Looks like a home made one... a 97 grill, cut out the mid-section and add some grill from home depo, I could be wrong.


 yes, my grill is the homemade one, im keeping in ..i think


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> id keep the grill you already got on there.. how much did you pay for the kit and were did you get it from?


 i got it from somebody from maxima.org and i got it for $670, no shipping charges cause i picked up ( it was like 15 minutes away from my house), the paint was like $400


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Someone think of a date that we could all meet down at the shore (Wilwood, OC, Cape May, Sea Isle, Avalon) and grab some lunch and hang out for a little. Who's down? Lets really try to arrange something here, summer time is in full effect!


im all for it, just make it in the mid or end of summer. and cape may's kinda far down there


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

where in NJ are you guys?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

east windsor


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> finally i got the kit on my car .. didn't have time to take many detail pictures cause it was dark and i had some other stuff to do..but tomorrow and next week supposed to be sunny so im definitely gonna take some more pics..
> this is a preview..the pics aren't that great



dude.. i take back the rice comment i made about your car a while back when it had the big wing... lol  your car is really comming around, in fact.. its what im trying to get mine to look like. lol .. great. now im gonna look like a poser.
-Travis


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks 
dont worry .. i was surfing the cardomain and i found a sentra, with a big wing, back reflector painted black. with the DEI alarm .etc
im like..damn thats like my car, well when it looked like that.

Im still working on it,this month i ordered a lot of stuff for it and im just sitting waiting for them to arrive. I have few things to fix, like my muffler, it disconnected and ive been driving like that for few months now. I might redo the suspension as well, new springs & shocks..hopefully.
As of now.. the only thing that bothers me is that you can't really see the grill that much. On the pics above its gray, but i painted it black , looks better but sometimes you can't notice it so im trying to figure out what i can put in the middle. ANy ideas? I was thinking of the GTR badge..since i got the GTR kit, but that might take my car from nice to rice. So i donno... any help is appreciated.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice for that grill try the b15 nissan badges. and also cant wait till u get your corners in and other gear in .

be sure to take lots of pix so we can use your car on our customer rides on www.liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

na i dont want the b15 badges...way too big. 
Anyway , i will take some pics after im done and ill let you know.
These days im running around like crazy, besides sitting at home waiting for UPS or FedEx . I just got home, picked up Memphis High Output Line Driver for my system, got gonna rewire my headunit within next week or so and gotta hook that up to. By the way anybody needs a Kicker Crossover cause my friend is selling one.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so what has everyone been upto lately?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Beh your car is making me regret selling the 200SX  Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

I havent been up to much, getting kind of boring now that summers gone.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Beh your car is making me regret selling the 200SX  Keep it up :thumbup:


 haha


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RedSER93 said:


> I havent been up to much, getting kind of boring now that summers gone.


i know what you mean .. 
i can't belive the summer is gone already wtf


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> so what has everyone been upto lately?


Not much here bro. Just waiting on my Rims and coil-overs. Got the spoiler a couple of days ago but haven't got it painted or put on for that matter- kinda lazy. Trying to stack for either a custom sideskirt job or just going with the GTR (really can't friggin decide).

Other than that its work, cruise, repeat


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Finally broke into the 12's. I made 4 12 second passes so far. Making plans for 11's :crazy: . Oh, and that Sentra is looking good!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

alleyboy said:


> Finally broke into the 12's. I made 4 12 second passes so far. Making plans for 11's :crazy: . Oh, and that Sentra is looking good!


 thanks 

and damn 12s ??? mine is 12 too... minutes that is


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

alleyboy said:


> Finally broke into the 12's. I made 4 12 second passes so far. Making plans for 11's :crazy: . Oh, and that Sentra is looking good!


Congrats on goin 12's.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Welp, I have to admit the car is definatly lookin good. I have the 99 so you know what the front end looks like. look at my sig. Anyways, Im gonna pick up some crystals and get an older grill and id been wanting it to be like yours is. I may just keep my 99 front bumper cover though. And just see how that goes. Next time someone has a deal on a used 97 or what ever year grill .. let me know please. Ill be checkin as well. 
-Travis


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, i have crystal corners and crystal headlights, this is an older pic, look at my sig. there is alink to a thread on Nissanforums with the newest pics of my ride


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Speaking of our rides, as of yesterday, I officially own my Sentra! Payed my last payment last month and finally received the title in yesterday's mail!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice  congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah I was happy when I payed off my last payment with my last sentra... Too bad the title went right to Progressive Insurence right after


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*oooo*



irontom said:


> my summer house is in West Wildwood, NJ. is that far from you guys? my year-round home is in PA.



GO GIANTS!!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im guessing there are no meets coming up soon , correct?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ive mentioned this in other areas, but. I plan on seeing over 200 cars in the spring at Cedar Point, in Sandusky, Ohio. Among those cars will be a couple of sweet Silvia conversions, and a couple of Skylines. All from different parts of the United States, AND from Canada.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Please notify me of the date..I'll actually go home for that :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Do me a favor. Anyone who wants to meet there. Please Notify me in a PM with your Email address. This way I can remind everyone one more time a month or little less before the meet. *


----------

